# First attempt at an aqua bridge



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

This is my First attempt at an aqua bridge. So far my Gourami has made it part way up the tube.... but not up to the cross tube. If this works I may use it to link my 55 and 20 together.










Has anyone had good luck with these things???? Any suggestions???


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

thats awesome. I saw one of these for a connection between 2 tanks before. I always wondered what would happen if your fish died in the tube? How do you get it out?


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

you could use a water pump to flush it out.

maybe try using a larger diameter tube to help them get throw the bridge?

http://shop.ebay.co.uk/clearplasticsupplies/m.html


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

If somthing gets in there yo can just lift the bridge and it will empty, or push it through with a water pump like Mattcot said. Right now a have a small piece of a plant that floated up there.

I looked at larger pipe, but its expensive. This is 2" clear pvc, and believe it or not this was sitting in my garage.... leftover from a project at work. :-D

I would love to do a long one connecting two tanks in my office sometime. That is if these guys will go through it.

Thanks for the comments. :-D


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Very creative. Thumbs up.


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

The 90 degree angle is probably going to make it hard...

They'd probably need a more gradual turn..


----------



## Bluebirdnanny (Oct 1, 2010)

I think red might be right. 90 degree might be too much of angle. Interesting though.


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

This is where I got the idea..... Bio-Elite Aquarium Water-Bridge 
His fish did not seem to have a problem with the 90 or the tube size..... BUMMER for me. I will keep messin with it and if I get it to work I will let ya all know.


----------



## Mattcot (Nov 10, 2010)

> This is 2" clear pvc


Bio-Elite Aquarium Water-Bridge

he says that he used 110mm which is just over double the diameter of your piping.

if you really wont the bridge to work you need to get thicker piping.


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

Lol .... You know....... I still can't get my brain to think in metric. Or maybe it just didn't register. Ahh well in any case..... That is all I had to work with. I have seen other people how have used plexi to make a box tunnel. Maybe that will be my next project.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Unless you are getting your plexi pre-cut from the shop, i would recommend sticking with the PVC pipe. Im cutting my own plexi now and its extremely frustrating. I have tons of pieces of useless plexi that, for some strange reason, did not break correctly, leaving curved jagged edges that need to be sanded down just right or it wouldn't bond with the next piece and then you gotta sand it more until its straight but if you sand one end a little too much its uneven... etc. Not to be a downer, but plexi is seriously annoying to work with. Great results, but very frustrating...

Also for your project, i think the fish might be less inclined to get in because there no circulation. The other birdge link that was posted has water running through it, yours, since its in the same tank, does not actively change out the water trapped in it, so it might seem like a deadzone for your fish and make them less inclined to venture into it.


----------



## bearwithfish (Sep 29, 2009)

cut plexy with a circular saw its cleaner and faster.. just a normal blade and go a little slower than you would cutting wood.... (that looks better than it sounds out loud LOL)


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

Well then you would have to go get a circular saw, which isnt good without a workbench to ensure u have the correct angles... and 2, the saws get hot, unless your really experienced and great at getting just the right speed, you risk getting melted plexi everywhere, it can easily ruin your blade. 3, it can also catch more easily on plexi and shatter part off the edge.

Most shops use band-saws to cur their plexi, its not perfect either though, it chips the edges of the plexi, but the speed is more constant and less likely to catch and shatter the plexi.


----------

